# Nurses urge action on IVF treatment



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hi everyone - think this was on the radio yesterday (dp heard about it on the radio and i found this)

http://www.channel4.com/news/articles/society/health/nurses+urge+action+on+ivf+treatment/2103852

anyone think it'll make a difference ? - i hope they listen x

caz

/links


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Caz - my dad was one of the speakers (though I think he used it as an opportunity to show off pictures of Rosa) and even mentioned this site! The good news is that several of the ministry of health were there so maybe something went in!
Lizi.x


----------

